# VivExotic Repti-Stax Compact Vivarium



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

Bought one of these, VivExotic Repti-Stax Compact Vivarium, but am finding it hard to put a viv lock on it as the glass is so close together. Any suggestions or others had the same trouble.

Thanks


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

deefa139 said:


> Bought one of these, VivExotic Repti-Stax Compact Vivarium, but am finding it hard to put a viv lock on it as the glass is so close together. Any suggestions or others had the same trouble.
> 
> Thanks


 send them a e-mail as i think there swoped there runner now so you can fix a lock on them


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok thanks, will do.


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

bigd_1 said:


> send them a e-mail as i think there swoped there runner now so you can fix a lock on them



Contacted Swell, Hagen and the manufacturer all denied any knowledge of the problem and were all as useless at each other at offering a solution.

The designer said she had 'jammed' a lock in but it might break the glass so it wasn't recommended, Swell suggested shaving a bit off a wedge and Hagen suggested using a plant weight to bend around the glass. With a young toddler in the house it has to be a locking mechanism.

Know who not to use in the future.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

thats rubbish for you i know one of the viv compaies have swoped there runner but not your by the look of it that sucks :bash:


----------



## Spaceisdeep (Mar 19, 2013)

I had/have the same problem with my old 2 ft viv exotic viv
This was the best fitting one I found

PR Viv Lock 100mm Key Different - Other - Housing - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop

Its still a tight fit but works


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Deefa139, thank you for your feedback on this and I'm sorry we couldn't be more help, I'll ensure your comments are passed on. We don't have a particular recommendation for a lock as on our opinion these cabinet style locks are not great to use - they have a habit of falling off, damaging glass and so on. This is why we included a much cleaner and more effective way of locking your viv on our Vivexotic Viva range. The Viva vivs are more fully featured than Repti Stax (now Repti Home) and have a custom lock available for them. More info here:
http://uk.hagen.com/vivexotic_viva
I realise this doesn't solve your present predicament; I believe Reptile One offer a magnetic lock which should work, if it suits your needs. Please note we have not tested this and cannot vouch for it, but it's worth a look. If we can be of any further help please let me know. 

All the best, 

Paul


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Hagen UK said:


> Hi Deefa139, thank you for your feedback on this and I'm sorry we couldn't be more help, I'll ensure your comments are passed on. We don't have a particular recommendation for a lock as on our opinion these cabinet style locks are not great to use - they have a habit of falling off, damaging glass and so on. This is why we included a much cleaner and more effective way of locking your viv on our Vivexotic Viva range. The Viva vivs are more fully featured than Repti Stax (now Repti Home) and have a custom lock available for them. More info here:
> http://uk.hagen.com/vivexotic_viva
> I realise this doesn't solve your present predicament; I believe Reptile One offer a magnetic lock which should work, if it suits your needs. Please note we have not tested this and cannot vouch for it, but it's worth a look. If we can be of any further help please let me know.
> 
> ...


 love how there tell you there new vivs work whit there locks and that cabinet locks damage glass i had them on vivs for 6+ years now and my glass is fine :whistling2:


----------



## wo0thigh (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't understand why they don't put the same locks on as the viva range, I want a 4 stack, but also need to be able to lock them. The viva range is about £20 more. Which when buying 4 I can't justify the price difference for the sake of a lock :/


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

wo0thigh said:


> I don't understand why they don't put the same locks on as the viva range, I want a 4 stack, but also need to be able to lock them. The viva range is about £20 more. Which when buying 4 I can't justify the price difference for the sake of a lock :/


Know exactly what you mean so I would suggest you find another company who makes a product fit for purpose (you need to be able to fit a lock Viv-Exotic) or a company who can offer helpful solutions to problems with their products (a plant weight to bend around the glass - yeah really helpful)


----------



## Aquapac (Aug 28, 2013)

*Sorry!*



deefa139 said:


> Know exactly what you mean so I would suggest you find another company who makes a product fit for purpose (you need to be able to fit a lock Viv-Exotic) or a company who can offer helpful solutions to problems with their products (a plant weight to bend around the glass - yeah really helpful)


Wow, I'm sorry you feel that we haven't attended to your problem well enough - sorry. Perhaps I can explain more...

The Repti-Stax range of vivariums are our most competitively priced vivs. I mean I've seen them start from £32 on line. I don't know of any other that offers diamond pre-milled edged finishes (the highest standard finish), best quality Egger melamine finishes - that's brand new material not off-cuts, especially designed vents, and toughened glass for that kind of money.

We have a little catch 22 here as well, as we try and keep all openings as tight as possible so that the vast range of different reptiles and their food can't escape. Hence the closeness of the glass panels. If we made the glass to work with the ratchet locks we'd have everyone complain that the gap is too big!

The ratchet type locks that are sold are not specifically designed for any vivarium as they usually have a bend in the metal which increases the size of gap that's need to allow them to work properly, that's why we added a hole in our toughened glass so either a stopper or a lock can be used. We never put this on the Repti-Stax range as we wanted to keep the price as low as possible for some who don't need it. 

However, if you do want glass with a hole the same as the Viva range you can buy it separately from www.vivspares.co.uk for around £4. 

I really hope you can see that we don't mean to frustrate but it's difficult keeping the balance for everyone. If you want you can PM me and I'll forward you our spares email address so we can arrange all and keep you happy? Or if you call Aquapac's office I'll make sure that we arrange a discount for you to keep the cost down. And I'll even throw in a free stopper with every panel! Fair enough? I'm trying hard here lol. :2thumb:

All the best 

Stephen
Aquapac


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

The problem lies with the tracking, that's all. The dividing edge of the two tracks is too narrow which in turn means the two runners are too close together meaning the glass is virtually touching. I appreciate you have tried to keep costs down but you must admit quality could have been better. I have never had a vivarium which was unable to be locked using a standard ratchet lock but I guess it is in your interest to include a locking system 'built in' as you can then charge more or offer spares at a later date (supplied by you of course).

I no longer have the vivarium in question as, in my opinion, it was unsuitable for snakes as it could not be locked so a friend now has it with a gecko in it, I appreciate the offers though.


----------



## wo0thigh (Nov 15, 2007)

Aquapac said:


> Wow, I'm sorry you feel that we haven't attended to your problem well enough - sorry. Perhaps I can explain more...
> 
> The Repti-Stax range of vivariums are our most competitively priced vivs. I mean I've seen them start from £32 on line. I don't know of any other that offers diamond pre-milled edged finishes (the highest standard finish), best quality Egger melamine finishes - that's brand new material not off-cuts, especially designed vents, and toughened glass for that kind of money.
> 
> ...


I think that's a fair response, I'm after a 4 medium stack but my girlfriend is terrified of snakes and there's 1 stipulation that the vivs must have locks! I think I might just have to give you a call!


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Love the vivs to be honest. My viv locks don't fit but this can be rectified easily by just changing the runners


----------



## NewbieAsh (Sep 20, 2013)

I had the same issue on mine. You are not alone.


----------

